# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  ड्रोन से ली गईं हैरतअंगेज तस्वीरें

## bndu jain

हरमोसा बीच, कैलीफोर्निया, अमेरिका

----------


## bndu jain

कॉपर की खदान, बुल्गारिया

----------


## bndu jain

स्प्रिंग टाइम, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

बर्टेंज का किला, नीदरलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

कारकोरम रेंज, भारत-पाकिस्तान बॉर्डर

----------


## bndu jain

लिथुनिया में वसंत

----------


## bndu jain

अमालोफी बीच, ग्रीस

----------


## bndu jain

सेकर-कोउर बेसलिका, पेरिस, फ्रांस

----------


## bndu jain

उक्रेनिया होटल, मास्को, रूस

----------


## bndu jain

झोमोलिको इकोलॉजिकल पार्क, मैक्सिको सिटी, मैक्सिको

----------


## bndu jain

गोओफोस, आइसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

टेंपल डेल सागर्ट कोर, बार्सिलोना, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

ट्यूलिप फील्ड्स, नीदरलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

द बैंड एरिया, शंघाई, चीन

----------


## bndu jain

उत्तरी कैलीफोर्निया, अमेरिका

----------


## bndu jain

वाट फ्रा धमाकाया, बैंकाक, थाईलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

प्लाट्जा रोजा, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

सिटी स्काईलाइन, इंस्ताबुल, टर्की

----------


## bndu jain

मावरी नदी, जार्जिया

----------


## bndu jain

बाल्टेरो ग्लेशियर, कारकोरम रेंज, पाकिस्तान

----------


## bndu jain

यिंग मेल कोउ ओवरपास, चीन

----------


## bndu jain

जैकबडॉर्फ, जर्मनी

----------


## bndu jain

टोंपिया कास्ले, एस्टोनिया

----------


## bndu jain

एलिवेटेड रेल टिकट, कनाडा

----------


## bndu jain

मैगडीबर्ग वाटर ब्रिज, जर्मनी

----------


## bndu jain

कंट्रीसाइड, टोलेडो, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

बुडा कास्ले, बुडापेस्ट, हंगरी

----------


## bndu jain

सेंट बेसिल कैथेड्रेल, मास्को, रूस

----------


## bndu jain

मास्को स्टेट यूनिवर्सिटी, मास्को, रुस

----------


## bndu jain

जार्जियन बीच, अबखाजिया

----------


## bndu jain

मदर अर्मीनिया,अर्मीनि  ा

----------


## bndu jain

सेंट्स पीटर एंड पॉल कैथेड्रेल, सेंट पीट्सबर्ग, रूस

----------


## bndu jain

पीटरहॉफ पैलेस, सेंट पीट्सबर्ग, रुस

----------


## bndu jain

सागर्डा फैमिलया,स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

जियांट फुटप्रिंड, डेनमार्क

----------


## bndu jain

मेरिनबर्ग केस्ले, जर्मनी

----------


## bndu jain

अल्फाफॉरर,आईसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

लिबर्टी स्टेच्यू, बुडापेस्ट, हंगरी

----------


## bndu jain

ट्रीटॉप पथ, लिथुआनिया

----------


## bndu jain

सेंट आइजक कैथेड्रेल, रुस

----------


## bndu jain

कोरालेजो,केनेरी आईलैंड, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

टिन लेक, नार्वे

----------


## bndu jain

लेबीरिथ पार्क, लिथुनिया

----------


## bndu jain

सी साल्ट पेंस, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

कर्लिंगआरफोल, आईसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

फ्रीजिंग लेक, कारकोरम रेंज, पाकिस्तान

----------


## bndu jain

क्राफ्ला विटी क्रेटर, आइसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

लैंजारोटे, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

फ्यूकिंग फ्लाईओवर, चीन

----------


## bndu jain

ट्यूलिप फील्ड्स, नीदरलैंड्स

----------


## bndu jain

जियोंगबांग फाल्स, दक्षिण कोरिया

----------


## bndu jain

चाइनीज ग्रेवयार्ड, थाईलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

स्टोन टाउन, तंजानिया

----------


## bndu jain

पालमेरो, इटली

----------


## bndu jain

बोराके, फिलीपींस

----------


## bndu jain

पुलाउ ब्रानी आईलैंड, सिंगापुर

----------


## bndu jain

फिशिंग बोट्स एट सेसन डॉ़क्स, मुंबई

----------


## bndu jain

तिमानफाया नेशनल पार्क, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

सार्डाइन हार्वेस्ट, ओमान

----------


## bndu jain

बोल डी मिराबड, जेनेवा, स्विट्जरलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

इसोला बेला, इटली

----------


## bndu jain

अलफामा डिस्ट्रिक्ट,पुर्त  ाल

----------


## bndu jain

ग्रीस बुल्गारिया बॉर्डर

----------


## bndu jain

कैटल हार्ड,इथोपिया

----------


## bndu jain

ओडा, नार्वे

----------


## bndu jain

पपावा गोल्फ कोर्स, दक्षिण अफ्रीका

----------


## bndu jain

फ्लाजोकुल, आइसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

ओक्टेवियो फ्रायस डी ओलिविरा ब्रिज, ब्राजील

----------


## bndu jain

कंट्रीसाइड, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

लेंजोराटे का तट, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

सेल्जालैंडफोस, आइसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

डिमूबारजिर, आइसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

पापागायो बीच, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

लवेंडर हार्वेस्ट, फ्रांस

----------


## bndu jain

ट्रैफिक इंटरसेक्शन ऑन रिर्फॉर्मा एवेन्यू, मैक्सिको

----------


## bndu jain

एरियाटा,स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

ट्यूब ट्रेन डिपो, लंदन

----------


## bndu jain

ट्रिम केस्ले, आयरलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

बोरना विलेज, इथोपिया

----------


## bndu jain

क्यूकेनहॉफ, नीदरलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

एल गोल्फो, केनेरी आईलैंड, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

केसालबेटे, इटली

----------


## bndu jain

क्लिफ्स ऑफ मोहेर, आयरलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

केनयान, आइसलैंड

----------


## bndu jain

अटलांटिक समुद्र, केनेरी आईलैंड, स्पेन

----------


## bndu jain

बास्केटबॉल कोर्ट, लिथुनिया

----------


## bndu jain

थर्मल पार्क, स्लोवाकिया

----------


## bndu jain

लेक जेनेवा,स्विट्जरलै  ड

----------


## bndu jain

द लोटस टेंपल, दिल्ली

----------


## bndu jain

ताजमहल, आगरा

----------


## bndu jain

विक्टोरिया मेमोरियल, कोलकाता, भारत

----------


## bndu jain

फ्रैंकफर्ट, जर्मनी

----------


## bndu jain

मेलिसानी गुफा, ग्रीस

----------


## bndu jain

सेंटा मोनिका पायर, कैलीफोर्निया, अमेरिका

----------


## bndu jain

वागिहोरी रिफ्यूजी कैंप, ग्रीस

----------


## bndu jain

केराग, नार्वे

----------


## bndu jain

टामराना, सिडनी, आस्ट्रेलिया

----------


## bndu jain

शपश ग्रहण समारोह, टर्की

----------


## bndu jain

वोलोगोगार्ड एरिना, रुस

----------


## bndu jain

सेस्मे, टर्की

----------


## bndu jain

- युक्रेन के डेबल्टसेवो में 2014 में हुए मिलिट्री हमलों की ये तस्वीरें ड्रोन द्वारा कैद की गई थीं। यहां आज भी जंग के अवशेष पड़े हुए हैं और आम आदमी का आज भी यहां भटकना मना है। ऐसे में किसी ने छिपकर ड्रोन कैमरे की मदद से यहां की कुछ फोटोज क्लिक कर शेयर की हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

युक्रेन के प्रिप्यत में 1986 में हुए न्यूक्लियर हादसे के बाद यहां किसी का भी रहना मना है। ड्रोन द्वारा कैद की गई इस तस्वीर में मिसाइल अटैक को पता करने के लिए बनाए गए सिस्टम को दिखाया गया है।

----------


## bndu jain

रूस के टेसला टॉवर की ये फोटो भी जमकर वायरल हुई थी। यहां भी इंसानों का भटकना मना है ये टावर लाखों वोल्ट की बिजली को वायरलैस ट्रांसफर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

अब जरा इस तस्वीर को ही देख लीजिए। ये फोटो सीरिया के सिविल वॉर के दौरान ड्रोन ने ली है। सीरियाई टैंक द्वारा हमले करते हुए इस तस्वीर को लेना शायद किसी फोटोग्राफर के बस की बात नहीं थी।

----------


## bndu jain

कजन्तिप में बने इस एटोमिक एनर्जी स्टेशन का निर्माण 1976 में किन्ही कारणों से रोक दिया गया था। इसके बाद से यहां ज्यादा लोगों को जाने की परमिशन नहीं थी। हालांकि, बाद में खबर ये आई थी कि 2005 में किसी ने इस जगह को खरीद लिया था।

----------


## bndu jain

नॉर्वे के स्पिट्सबेर्गें में नार्थ पोल से 650 मील दूर एक ऐसा वॉल्ट तैयार किया गया है, जहां दुनिया के करीब आठ लाख साठ हजार तरह के बीजों को सुरक्षित रखा गया है। ताकि अगर कभी कोई फसल खत्म हो जाए, तो उसे फिर से उगाया जा सके। यहां भी आम लोगों का आना मना है।

----------


## bndu jain

अमेरिका के रहने वाले ट्रे रेटक्लिफ ने चीन के बीजिंग में मौजूद पैलेस की फोटोज ड्रोन के जरिए खींची थी। इस जगह को फॉरबिडेन सिटी के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। हालांकि, कुछ फोटोज के क्लिक होने के बाद चीनी सैनिकों की नजर ड्रोन पर पड़ गई, और उन्हें अरेस्ट कर लिया गया।

----------


## garima

Amazing pictures sir

----------

